# Christmas eve Flounder



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

stud


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

That's not right. Putting that average size flounder in the hands of one of those extremely small dwarf kids. Damn that thing is a stud.


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

wow, what a beast!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

That sir is a great picture. My guess is that the young trooper will remember that fish for a long time!


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice fish..... No report with the pic?


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

That's what you call a doormat!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

thats no flounder, that halibut swam down here from Alaska


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Way to go!!! He'll be wanting to go all the time now! What a huge one! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice Flounder!


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

nice fish congrats:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

That's either a monster flounder or somebody shrunk the kid:doh


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like a nice flounder. What a Christmas gift. The ones that keeps on giving. Time spent with your son. Gene


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

wow... 

:clap


----------

